# how much should i be charging? car photos/ photoshoots.



## phil-ray (Nov 27, 2006)

guys i need a bit of help

im a photographer for a website and a few magazines, which i do get paid for, (its my second job which keeps me in petrol and beer money lol)

any way, ive begun to get a good few people intrested in photoshoots of there cars, ie a specail shoot just there cars and not at a show. 


how much would i be charging for say 2 or 3 hours work, if they want to hire me? also how much should i charge for a cd of all the photos?

i also get photos printed for people on a 16'' by 18'' (inches) print for £5 which i sell for £20 does this sound resonable or still very cheep?


----------



## phil-ray (Dec 10, 2006)

any one?


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 10, 2006)

i charge $150 for two hours, and $85 for a 16x20


----------



## caseydog (Dec 14, 2006)

Editorial work is not as lucrative as commercial. 

I shoot for a few car mags, and I typicallyget about $750 for a one-day shoot, or about $250 for a single image from a big-name mag. The smaller ones pay less.

I am also art-director for a relatively new car mag, and our budgets are smaller, but we go out of our way to help promote photographers who work with us. 

There is not magic number that you can get. You just have to ask for X amount, and then be prepared to negotiate.


----------



## Beav (Aug 25, 2012)

caseydog said:


> Editorial work is not as lucrative as commercial.
> 
> I shoot for a few car mags, and I typicallyget about $750 for a one-day shoot, or about $250 for a single image from a big-name mag. The smaller ones pay less.
> 
> ...



Do you have a website i could view or any photos?


----------



## KmH (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't expect a reply any time soon.

The thread is from 2006.

On the member's profile page you quoted, *caseydog,* it shows *caseydog* last logged on in April of 2008

*



			Last Activity
		
Click to expand...

*


> :
> 04-17-2008 04:59 PM


----------

